# My Tommy is suddenly gone



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all,

My tommy is suddenly gone with not much explanation for his illness, as he was fine just a few days ago.

I left him for a few days while I was out of town, which I have done many times before without any complications at all. However, when I returned yesterday, he appeared to have somehow come down with dropsy (he had already started pineconing).

I started treating him immediately, but alas he died last night around midnight. I am trying not to blame myself for his sudden onset illness, and I am in the dark about what happened. He was very sensitive to becoming constipated despite having a good feeding schedule, so perhaps that had something to do with it.

He was, and still is, the sweetest and most fun-loving betta I've owned to this day. 

I will always miss him.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

so sorry!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am having a difficult time with the grief.


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

The most difficult part is passing by his empty tank when I am in the habit of stopping to interact with him whenever I do so. And also not being able to tell him bye when I head out for the day and when I greet him upon my return. By body and mind are in the habit of doing those things, and so I've had to stop in my tracks all day whenever I automatically try to do them without thinking about it. He also provided me fabulous company whenever I sat at my desk to do my homework (his tank is on my desk), so that is very hard to be missing too.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I understand exactly. I do the same things. These guys warm their way into your heart and won't let it go. It is hard to say goodbye to them no matter how long them have lived.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Tommy
SIP little friend


----------

